

Beth Noveck: The Peer-to-Patent Project - bertm
http://fora.tv/2010/03/04/Beth_Noveck_Transparent_Government#chapter_04

======
bertm
Links to the project discussed and the white paper [pdf]:

<http://www.peertopatent.org/>

[http://jolt.law.harvard.edu/articles/pdf/v20/20HarvJLTech123...](http://jolt.law.harvard.edu/articles/pdf/v20/20HarvJLTech123.pdf)

